
Do Customers Have A Right To Know How Companies Make Money? - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/06/do-customers-have-a-right-to-know-how-companies-make-money/
======
paulhauggis
When You say "right" it says to me that you want to somehow force this through
a law. So no, I don't believe customers have a right, but it is nice to know.

